# How to know that my fish is pregnant?



## daxdax89

Hello all i am new here and i am new with fishies,i have few gold fishies and abdomen of one is kinda deformed,anyway how do i know if fishie is pregnant.Also i got warmer filter and air pump but water is still a lil bit blury.Help?


----------



## Lanette001

daxdax89 said:


> Hello all i am new here and i am new with fishies,i have few gold fishies and abdomen of one is kinda deformed,anyway how do i know if fishie is pregnant.Also i got warmer filter and air pump but water is still a lil bit blury.Help?


Hello!

1.) Goldfish lay eggs, they don't give live births as far as I know. There are some fish that give live birth such as platies, mollies, guppies, endlers etc, but not Goldfish.
2.) If the abdomen is kinda deformed, there could be many causes. Can you describe it more? Pictures maybe? Is the fish eating, swimming and acting normal?
3.) With the water, what size tank do you have and how many goldfish do you have? How long have you had the tank established?


----------



## AvocadoPuffDude

Cloudy water is usually due to over-feeding. Cut back on the food, say every other day or even every 3rd day until the water clears. It is exceedingly difficult to starve a fish, as they will pick on algae and bits of whatever and get some food anyway.
Overfeeding is the most common mistake fishkeepers make. When feeding, there should be no food floating around after a minute or two. I know it's a lot of fun to feed the fish and watch them get all excited and eat but over feeding leads to cloudy water and a host of other water problems.
Also, goldfish are cold water fish, not sure why you mention you have a 'warmer filter.' I don't even know what a "warmer filter" is unless it's a filter that also warms the water which I've never heard of before (and I've been around a while.)
I would suggest reading up on goldfish and koi - they're very similar in their habits and needs. As for the deformed abdomen, it could be anything - almost! It surely is NOT that it's pregnant because as lanette mentioned, they are egg-layers. The only concern with that is that sometimes the females can become "egg bound" where they're full of eggs but don't or can't lay them and that will cause problems, but that's pretty rare in the overall scheme of things and I would not suspect that as the first cause.
A more descriptive note would tell us more, or even a photo. HOW is it deformed? Did it change after you got the fish or did you buy it with the deformity? Is the deformity getting better or worse? Many goldfish have spinal deformities, but I've never seen one with a belly deformity and I've kept goldfish in an outdoor pond for over 20 years.
Good luck to you, and if you can, upload a photo of the fish for more help.


----------

